# [Heisec] Generalstaatsanwälte suchen den Austausch über Cyber-Kriminalität



## Newsfeed (12 Juli 2011)

Das "Quintett" der Generalstaatsanwälte Großbritanniens, Kanadas, Australiens, Neuseelands und der USA trifft sich seit 2009 zum dritten Mal. Im australischen Sydney soll auch die Bedrohung aus dem Cyberspace auf der Agenda stehen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2011)

Deutschland ist da nicht dabei, die sind auf diesem Gebiet noch in der Vorschule...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (12 Juli 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ... die sind auf diesem Gebiet noch in der Vorschule...


Noch nicht mal. Die lassen sich ja sogar noch von einer KindergartenGartenBande vorführen.


----------

